# lets see your 8v



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

post pic and spec list of your engine
2.0 8v crossflow-Custom manifold for DigiII throttle body,euro sport intake,autozone big bore,TT chip,Digifant injectors,fully coated and wrapped header,monza exhaust


----------



## 91CorradoG60 (Feb 26, 2007)

I have to take a pic of mine tomorow!!!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (91CorradoG60)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

holy sweet


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

Engine/Drivetrain30k on motor)(not a REBUILD,BRAND NEW BLOCK AND HEAD)
Eurospec Head
Eurospec 272 Cam
Audi 3A Bottom End
Port&Polished Intake
Neuspeed Throttle Body
K&N Filter
Non A/C
Non P/S
Jacobs Ignition
Rapid Parts Blue Igniter Wires
Dual Outlet Exhaust Manifold
TT Race Downpipe
2" Stainless TT Exhaust w/Dynomax
1.8 Hydro Oil Pump
4k Tranny(11k on it)
Weighted Shifter Rod
Homemade Short Throw Shifter [IMGhttp://img175.imageshack.us/img175/9431/p1010098rr3.jpg][/IMG]
















theres WAYY more done to the car then just the motor.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

13.8:1 compression
8v eurospec head 42mm/35mm
dellorto carbs
Bertil's ported shrick manifold
Eurospec CNC'd and shot peened rods
balanced crank
The lower end is completely new, even the block. The head has about 4 to 5 miles on it, so it's almost new.
...roughly estimating 200 at the crank on this one. We'll see.
Here's some videos of runs on the old engine, and a video of the new one running with about 15* too little timing. Runs MUCH better now. Snappy and settles to idle almost instantly.
http://www.youtube.com/8ValveEsh


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 9:29 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Still a work in progress....3 years coming....








Ported counterflow head
1mm oversized intake and exhaust valves w/ 7mm stems back cut intakes
HD springs w/ Ti retainers
Decked ~ close to 11:1 CR
Stock ABA bottom end aside from a XKROMX lightened and balanced Intermediate shaft
Autotech adj. timing gear and lightened int gear
TT 276 cam
obd1 VR injectors
MSv2.2 box w/ Beta version Blitzrennsport.com relay board
Innovate LC-1 wideband
TT race header
4.6L Mustang Throttle body w/ adapter plate to fit a Stage 3 NyFam ported intake manifold
Honda 2.3L ebay-special "CAI" intake tube w/ K&N cone
eurospec lightened flywheel w/ 16v clutch & PP
2Y trans
Mocal thermostatic oil cooler
Scirocco I radiator
etc etc... im to drunk to type more.








IM me if you really must know more.


----------



## kenney83 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*

this may be a stupid question but what is special about a eurospec head. i have one in my car. just wondering??


----------



## kenney83 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (kenney83)*

never mid found my answer on the post below this who knew


----------



## RustyMKII (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (kenney83)*

Heres my work in progress, I hope to get it running in the next week or so
-OBDI ABA all freshened up
-ARP head and con rod fasteners
-JH head ported and polished and other goodies
-Ported A2 manifold ready for nitrous if I get stupid
-g grind cam
-~11:1 compression
-Dual Outlet Exhaust Manifold
-TT Race Downpipe
-2 1/4" TT Exhaust w/Dynomax
-Autotech adj. timing gear 
-AEM wideband O2
-Megasquirt v3.0 squirt and spark
-Weighted shifter
-Modified early A2 front mount
-Custom catch can and tubing
-Relocated ISV and lines
Im sooo close to being done, I cant wait.











_Modified by RustyMKII at 3:04 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85spraybomb* »_
Engine/Drivetrain30k on motor)(not a REBUILD,BRAND NEW BLOCK AND HEAD)
Eurospec Head
Eurospec 272 Cam
Audi 3A Bottom End
Port&Polished Intake
Neuspeed Throttle Body...
theres WAYY more done to the car then just the motor.


Seriously, I hate you! (J/K







)
Here's Mine:
ABA block and head
Homedone port & polish on the head
HD valvesprings
TT 288* cam
HKK Short runner intake, port matched to head.
smoothed & polished Neuspeed throttle body.
L/W flywheel
stock FK short ratio tranny.
It's a lot of fun for a Naturally aspirated motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWCR8ZY (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*









not finished yet, but got another head and custom cam, comin'
But so far:
JH 1.8 block
APH Pistons and Rods 12.5:1 comp.
ABA windage tray
Holley 350 cfm Carb
270 cam
4K trans with LSD
100mm axles
Digi Distributor
Dual outlet manifold
TT down pipe
TT S.S. Borla exhaust with Passat tail pipe
Koni adjustables
VR6 upper strut bearings
10.1 mk3 front brakes with drilled rotors
mk3 rear beam with disc brakes
edit for content


_Modified by VWCR8ZY at 4:22 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

sweet motors guys keep them coming


----------



## rocco8587 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

heres my JH/ ABA engine in my 85 Rocco...


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

1986 JH...








...stock.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

Here's a pic of mine...








Better pics after my dyno session...



_Modified by Peter Tong at 9:30 PM 8-2-2007_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

drool...........


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (kenney83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenney83* »_this may be a stupid question but what is special about a eurospec head. i have one in my car. just wondering??










From what I know, Eurospec had them custom cast, and then used larger valves and much larger intake & exhuast ports.
It is possible to work a VW head to the Eurospec level, but it would cost a lot of money in machine work. (IIRC, Eurospec also did port and polishing on VW heads if you couldn't afford their custom head.)
Here's a thread that might have more info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2987999


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

more people come on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkjetta3 (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*









nothing special, just a universal high-flow filter and some red vacuum hose. want i wanna do is a port and polished head, short runner manifold, 3 angle valve job on the head. dunno if ill actually do it but those are the plans besides the usual turbo and such. but hey i got thrid at watarama at atco awhile back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: (blkjetta3)*

when i am done rebuilding mine will post pics.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: lets see your 8v (Couper1TEP)*

36K OBD1 ABA Crossflow swap
V2.2 MSnE
Autotech 270 cam
Autotech adjustable pulley
24lb injectors
Dual DP
AC delete


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: lets see your 8v (Wraith04)*

8v's!!!!


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

u'll like mine when I finish it in 2 weeks =-)


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_u'll like mine when I finish it in 2 weeks =-)

Self delusion







These things are never finished








btw... nice motor... saw a preview on the G60 forum


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

oh its gonna be finished in 2 weeks =-)


----------



## dakotaboy (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (dakotaboy)*

Nothing very fancy going on here...
>C-flow/ABA (OBD I w/big valve hydro head purchased zero mile / new on the crate from Wolf Sport back in 1998 - about 165k miles on it now)
>Hydro G cam
>Big TB
>Dual outlet exhaust manifold
>TT dual downpipes / TT high flow cat / TT 2" cat back with Dynomax
>K&N drop in panel
>E30 BMW lower mounts
>A1 race front mount
>PSA 5spd (tall gear) conversion
Still to come...
>Install the G60 valve cover that's sitting in the garage








>P&P, bigger bumpstick (TBD CA emissions = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) when it's time for a head rebuild.
>Get crafty with a modified/relocated cold air pick up/ram








Pulling my 'long roof' Fox around with ease.
















Other goodies...
>Ronal R8's with gas brake
>Neuspeed Sport springs with Bilstein Sports all around
>19mm ADDCO rear bar, urethane bushed front stock bar
>16V 'Rocco front brake (10.1") conversion with Ate Power disks and stainless lines.
>H4's with 80/100W bulbs.
It's a daily commuter, so mild is the rule.


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*

You ain't too bright, is ya? You installed your engine facing the wrong way!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (88sportwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88sportwagen* »_You ain't too bright, is ya? You installed your engine facing the wrong way! 








Fox on brotha!!!


----------



## EX-DOHCTOR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (88sportwagen)*

Here's mine, 
For now it's a stock 2.0 8V Long Block (2E)








Not as awesome as what I've seen so far in this thread.
Just for fun, here's the car:








2.0 Engine transplants into MK 1's are getting more and more popular here in South Africa.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (EX-DOHCTOR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EX-DOHCTOR* »_
Not as awesome as what I've seen so far in this thread.


Its not about the awesomeness but about 8v love







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rocco8587 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

heres another picture of my *8V Love! *


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

did you make those yourself?


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (EX-DOHCTOR)*

I'll play despite the fact I have nothing special to show.








84 Audi 4K
JN 1.8L
Fox intake
Digi Fox TB
Dual outlet manifold
TT DP
268 Eurospec cam
Boring.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*

clean bay


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_clean bay









Guess who's clean bay is going to get real messy. I popped a headgasket on the way home from work today..... boo








Too bad about having to upgrade to a big valve milled head. The extra power will really suck.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I agree with billLebob, extra power really sucks.
billLebob, get your engine 0-ringed. =-)


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
Guess who's clean bay is going to get real messy. I popped a headgasket on the way home from work today..... boo








Too bad about having to upgrade to a big valve milled head. The extra power will really suck.

BilLeBob:
Sadly I feel that your popped head gasket is indicative of a far deeper problem. The pressure that built up inside of your engine, forcing it to expel its very life blood like a heart burst for the loss of love, is symbolic of the pressure that you have inherited since switching to Audi. You are a simple man. A surly hillbilly by your own admission - yet you have thrown upon yourself the yoke of social status and overall noblesse oblige of owning a 4-ringed automobile. 
Free yourself. Take the four rings and shrink them down to one.
Come back.
We are always ready to welcome back our errant brothers. With open arms.


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (88sportwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88sportwagen* »_
overall noblesse oblige of owning a 4-ringed automobile. 
Free yourself. Take the four rings and shrink them down to one.



Yet upon each and every part, both yours and mine,
I can find both four and one.
Moot point anyway. It seems I've overfilled the oil. Somehow, someway, the great BLB jacked up. Head gasket has always seeped some into the coolant, but no coolant loss and no fluid mix. Just some light pressuerization in the coolant.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

you guys are freaking me out...


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_you guys are freaking me out... 

Me too.


----------



## 91CorradoG60 (Feb 26, 2007)

_Modified by 91CorradoG60 at 9:58 PM 8-19-2007_


_Modified by 91CorradoG60 at 9:59 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

oooo pace s3tt3r header... wish I had that for my ABA G60... =-(


----------



## MooshyPork (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (kenney83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenney83* »_this may be a stupid question but what is special about a eurospec head. i have one in my car. just wondering??









if you don't know... ill trade you...


----------



## importsaremylife (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (MooshyPork)*

heres my 8v i know you may not like the color choices of the valve cover but thats aight"


----------



## ryandZA (Jun 4, 2007)

RV motor
Mahle pistons
Flowed head and inlet mani
Schrick 276 cam
Vernier pulley
Gotech management
220cc injectors
Wildcat branch and pipe

BBM supercharger on it's way......


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (ryandZA)*

my 8v turbo, sabb turbo and intercooler, JH motor, 1.8T diverter valve running 6 lbs of boost at the moment


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

6 lbs? putting enough down to the ground?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

its pretty quick, it'll walk past a built 16v, i imagine it would be something like stock mk2 VR, i am sticking with 6 pounds cus it will lean out if i go higher on stock fueling, i have a rrfpr just looking for a fuel rail or an adapter for the stock rail


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

do you use the RRFPR?
stock 21 lb injectors on a rrfpr should handle at least 10 lbs of boost...
use a BBM rail 30# injectors and 16 psi =-)
I dont know your stock fueling...
hey question for you, do you run a lower timing belt cover? or none at all?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (MaxVW)*

Bahn Brenner makes an aluminum fuel rail for the couterflow. It's a nice piece, i've got an older unit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

theres the back half of the lower part lol, the roads are pretty clean around here though, done it many times for mayn years and i never had a prob with it, do you have any expreience with digi 2 and boost? i am not sure whats going on i have some hesitation at partial boost or just commin onto boost any ideas? i replaced all my plug wires that seemed to help the problem, i also have my plugs gapped tighter. do i need a stronger coil?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

stronger coil always helps but I doubt you need one...
its probably due to the fact that you dont have a MAP sensor, Ive got digifant I (corrado).
vw coils arent the greatest things tho...
do you have an AFR? I bet if you read an AFR when you have hesitation it will be really lean (or really rich).
rich because the computer tries to overcompensate for the leaning out from the boost. honestly get a digi I computer and make your own harness or get the harness with it... I dunno other than that


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

apparently its not too hard to convert digi 2 into digi 1, i read up on it and you can just change a few wires, the main computer anf the maf to a map


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i had an AF guage before and i dont have a wideband so its all but useless


----------



## 91CorradoG60 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (MaxVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxVW* »_its pretty quick, it'll walk past a built 16v, i imagine it would be something like stock mk2 VR
 Thats cool, but what do you mean by "built"? and what was this "built" 16v in?







mk2 16v's (my understanding of built) with ITBs, Cam, Exhaust, Standalone built? Or do you mean Catback and air filter? LOL


----------



## 91CorradoG60 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (91CorradoG60)*

I plan on doing a t3 super 60... But should I just trade my 2.slow for a MK2 ITB'd 16v? Or a 2.0 16v Scriocco? Roccos with 16v's and Rabbit trannys haul ass... I cant even imagine actual mods on it ...


----------



## 91CorradoG60 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

interesting turbo setup you got going there...
I really need to open up the bumper on my corrado for the intercooler -.-


----------



## ricecart (Jul 11, 2007)

wheres the mkiv's!?!


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

HAHAHAHA mkIV's
you were joking right?


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (91CorradoG60)*

2l 16v, big cams 50 mm intake, borla exaustcustom intake, the car used to wlak ast me before the turbo, anyways i installed the rrfpr took away any sing of hesitation car runs PERFECT, now its time to crank up the boost a bit but not much haha maybe another 4 lbs


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

you see!!!! what did I tell you!
which RRFPR do you have 2025?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

I'm so turboing my 8v this winter,screw my air-cooled flat 6 project,So G60 injectors,RRFPR and a crossflow on digi II i should be able to get away with 10lbs right?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

counterflo =-)


----------



## steve_m00001 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: lets see your 8v (Couper1TEP)*

88 Scirocco








As requested: Decked head, ported and flowed, 276 autotech cam. Intake ported & matched along with the header flange.


_Modified by steve_m00001 at 10:44 AM 8-26-2007_


----------



## SWMurnau (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: lets see your 8v (Couper1TEP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Couper1TEP* »_post pic *and spec list of your engine*


I love seeing all the engines - but let's hear about what's been done to them, too!


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

yeah i have a Begi #2025, looks like a space ship kinda haha


----------



## steve_m00001 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: lets see your 8v (88sportwagen)*

FIXED IT


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: lets see your 8v (Couper1TEP)*

'84 GTI








'79 L


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: lets see your 8v (EuroKid83)*

Wow... very clean! Nice work!


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I like it too, very nice.
has anyone else noticed that the neuspeed and ABD racing strut bars are very hard to get out? Im thinking about changing mine to a 3 piece


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*

rebuilding this. will be getting paint this week. will post pic when its painted. hehehe
























_Modified by C-DIDDY at 11:42 PM 8-26-2007_


_Modified by C-DIDDY at 11:44 PM 8-26-2007_


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (C-DIDDY)*

Hey Diddy, wanna race?.


----------



## ThatsNotStock (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (nairmac)*

Here is my 2.0 ABA w/ 8v ina Bug
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...77063
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...70743


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

thats not stock.....


----------



## hyperformancevw (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*

The new project...............








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by StockTDI at 6:36 PM 8-27-2007_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

looks fun


----------



## polskipolak (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (StockTDI)*

before:








during:








currently:









1986 1.8L JH 8 valve. Bone stock at the beginning, added port&polished head, gasket matched manifolds, autotech 286 cam. Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOeGhfI4j9E


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: (nairmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nairmac* »_Hey Diddy, wanna race?.











sure why not i have a good pair of Nikes hahaha oh and some Duff's


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (C-DIDDY)*

That's pretty much where I'm at too, except with Adidas and Crown


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (nairmac)*

back to the whole Digifant2 Turbo thing
You guys are using RRfprs right?I could run like a 3.5bar with the same results?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

negative ghost rider... RRFPRS raise the pressure a bit more than .5 bar... they pull up to about 70 psi of fuel pressure. (mine does at least) sometimes 80
but the other MKII digi II guy should be at about 60 maybe a little less.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

so what do i need to do?


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*


























_Modified by C-DIDDY at 12:10 AM 8-30-2007_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I think Im gonna paint mine black or silver...
suggestions?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Thats the loudest engine I've ever *seen*


----------



## StockTDI (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Ah, much better!


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (rocco8587)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocco8587* »_heres another picture of my *8V Love! *

















I usually hate those wraps, but yours are awesome!!


----------



## rocco8587 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (LaneGTI8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LaneGTI8V* »_

I usually hate those wraps, but yours are awesome!!

Thanks man.. It took a lot of fiddling with it to get it to look the way i wanted it.. i still have to change the clamps over to the actually steel bands that are supposed to hold it in place but itll work for now..
As soon as i get the car up and running again, Ill take a video of it running and post it up on here... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (rocco8587)*

You are aware im sure that with that setup you're only taking the oxygen reading from 2 cyls. as opposed to an average of all four, and could be hurting performance?


----------



## rocco8587 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (secondgen)*

its in the same exact spot that the downpipes from TT sells, and i dont hear any complaints from people on here that have their downpipes.. I did some research before i had it welded in there...
http://www.techtonicstuning.co...6.jpg 

I havent really driven the car enough yet to notice any kinda of problems with it only reading on 2 cylinders.. She runs a smooth super smooth, and when i was checking the air/ flow ratios with a dwell meter, it read just about perfect too.. 


_Modified by rocco8587 at 9:38 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I wish I could get wraps like that... =-( I hate the stock heatshield...


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (rocco8587)*

Hm, alright, just pointing it out.


----------



## rocco8587 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

I dont remember how much it was exactly.. like 35 or 40 bucks for a 50 foot roll of it.. I believe its 2 inches wide also.. the 50 foot roll was just the perfect amount need too.. i think i had like 1 foot leftover..


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (rocco8587)*

hmmm Im gonna have to see if my exhaust guy has that stuff laying around..... I'll wrap my downpipe with it ( either that or weld the stock heatshield back on...)


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (potatonet)*

It's dark i know...


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_Thats the loudest engine I've ever *seen*
















thanks


----------



## dakotaboy (Feb 18, 2006)

the car

the 1.8


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

i just put in my stock digi 2 air box after having a long convo with collin at TT.it looks super clean


----------



## 89wolfsburg (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (hyperformancevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperformancevw* »_
































Those look the same as the carbs off my old GSXR1100. What did they come from, and what kind of manifold did you use?


----------



## set_au2 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_You are aware im sure that with that setup you're only taking the oxygen reading from 2 cyls. as opposed to an average of all four, and could be hurting performance?

Taking measurements on two cylinders is only as bad as not doing individual cylinder tuning. If the engine isn't missing then it is a very reasonable estimate, unless you are looking for the last very few hp.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (set_au2)*

















nothing currant..making a few changes


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Rien)*

So far....


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (nairmac)*

sweet


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

the short typical 2.0 aba list.....
chip, adj. cam gear, cam, intake, exhaust, heat shield, some random other parts.... 
I'm wondering what else I can do, I'm thinking that a short runner intake would be an added improvement. What else can I do. Let me know, I'm looking for simple cheap upgrades. Maybe adding or subtracting things, stuff I may have around? mk2 add ons that are better than my existing mk3 stuff? 
Pics....


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

nice cam adjustment pulley


----------



## Only8v (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

well, here it is a few weeks ago in it ugly state.... now in the car and using mk4 intake mani.









pg block with .1L overbore
obd1 xflow head
mk4 intake mani
polished throttle body
kinetic 8vt manifold
garret t3t4e 50trim
all arp hardware
mahle forged pistons
tial 38mm wastegate
autotech 260 / 256 turbo cam
autotech high flow valve guides
new valves 
HD valve springs 
ti retainers
Digi1 w/ sns stg5 
bbm fuel rail
aeromotive Adj FPR
walbro 255 inline
mk3 xflow alt w/ brackets
...










































_Modified by Only8v at 1:57 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: lets see your 8v (Couper1TEP)*


















T3 60
kinetic manifold 
tial 38mm
home made SRI 
440cc FI
20psi
ran nicely on the strip ... 12.79 @ 111mph


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

nice... you get that manifold on ebay? I was gonna get one like that..


----------



## Only8v (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

here are a few more recent pics... lots of changes still to come.
































let me know what you think


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

mmm that is rocking... nice MK IV manifold


----------



## Only8v (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_mmm that is rocking... nice MK IV manifold

thanks


----------



## rocco8587 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (Only8v)*

That is a nice looking car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryandZA (Jun 4, 2007)

Now with some forced seduction courtesy of BBM.....


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (ryandZA)*

oh momma. i want that set-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (ryandZA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryandZA* »_Now with some forced seduction courtesy of BBM.....









My pants just got tight! Thats nice!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

those are great bays guys.Some mod should sticky this


----------



## watergate528 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

Nice looking ride! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

never pass smog again ! woo!


----------



## ryandZA (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*















Luckily here in SA we don't have smog tests


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (ryandZA)*

just a side question,what are you aba digifant guys running for timing?Mine is set to the TT chip specs(which is 10*BTDC)


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

Im gonna be running mine at about 5 BTDC but I will be running 16 psi so =-)
but during break in I am going with the stock 7
I have a neuspeed chip though...


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Rien)*


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Couper1TEP)*

digifant with ITBS?just wait and see


----------

